# Audison VRX amplifier history/versions - help



## Salkcin (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,

I'm seeking information about the mythical Audison VRX amplifiers... they are old, but still highly regarded to this date and I'm looking to find me some 2nd hand and try them for myself (I wanted them bad more than 10 years ago, lol). It's incredibly hard to source information about the different versions of these amplifiers using google and various forums. I hope that someone who's been in car audio for decades know their history and can share some information on the different versions of them.

Original edition, 2000 edition, version 2, EX, CS, limited, Direct etc. There is many different models and combinations, though the naming scheme of the models 1.500, 2.150, 2.250, 2.400, 4.300. 6.420 is consistent.

What I got so far:

*EX:* Version with all extension modules pre-installed, but a non-EX with modules installed afterwards would be technically the same as an EX?
*CS:* Chrome shadow=only a color option with makes chassis black chrome - no technical difference?
*Limited edition:* Limited models with upgraded power stage. Probably very rare.

*Original / First edition VRX - 1st gen:*

Color: Silver with wooden strip.
Not available Chrome shadow?
Supports common extension modules HL12. BH12, LM24, HL24, PRM3, SM24 etc
Filters cannot be bypassed on 6-channel version for active crossover

*VRX 2000 edition (also known as VRX X.YYY.1 ?) - 2nd gen:*

Color: Silver with wooden strip
Available in CS (Chrome shadow - Black chrome color with wooden strip)
Capacitor input added so it has 3 terminals at power input section
Internal improvements over 1st gen? (none known/found by me - anyone know?)
Supports common extension modules HL12. BH12, LM24, HL24, PRM3, SM24 etc
Supports ACB-1 Class A module (very rare)
Limited edition in blank/mirror chrome with upgraded power supply/stage available?
Filters cannot be bypassed on 6-channel version for active crossover

*VRX version 2 (also known as VRX X.YYY.2 ?) - 3rd gen:*

Color: Blue with aluminium strip
Available in CS (Chrome shadow - Black chrome color with aluminium strip)
Various upgraded internals compared to previous generations (for example Sanken transistors at output stages and improved signal path from RCA inputs)
Supports common extension modules HL12. BH12, LM24, HL24, PRM3, SM24 etc
Supports ACB-1 Class A module (very rare)
"DIRECT" module/version available for 6.420.2 to bypass filters for active crossover.

Did I get it somehow right? Please share input and correct anything that's wrong.
From what I got they can be identified optically in sales ads if seller didnt specify details by looking at:

Silver with wooden strip and 2x terminals at power input (+/-) = Original / First edition VRX
Silver/Black Chrome with wooden strip and 3x terminals at power input (+/-/CAP) = VRX 2000 edition / VRX x.yyy.1
Blue/Black chrome with aluminium strip = VRX version 2 / VRX x.yyy.2

Even though this thread is mainly to source historical information about the life cycle of the VRX amplifiers, I would also welcome any opinions about SQ of the different generations and if there was any known reliability issues with some specific generation (when new - I'm aware that this is old amplifiers that might need a recap due to age)

Hope there is someone out there with knowledge who can share inputs


----------



## AmpFan (Jan 19, 2021)

interested，I'd like to know，too


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

From my memory the chrome shadow finish was called EX, so a regular (for instance) VRX 6.420 was silver, and the VRX 6.420EX was the chrome shadow finish version of it. I had one of those, and also a end of run limited edition 1.500, this came with all the applicable modules as standard, the balanced inputs (including balanced rca cables) and uprated power supply. They also had polished gold endplates instaad of the regular satin silver ones. Price was about 50% higher for the end of run ones.

Another difference between the regular and limited edition was that the regular had a blue audison logo that lit up in white on the wooden strip. While the limited ones had a gold audison logo that lit up in blue.

It turned out that it wasn't really the end of run, not long after they came out in a new finish, blue with aluminium strip.

I had the 6,420 and 1.500 in chrome shadow finish, along with the end caps and center link. So all in all it was about 4 feet long put together


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Found an old pic:


----------



## Salkcin (Aug 9, 2021)

Interesting. 


haakono said:


> From my memory the chrome shadow finish was called EX, so a regular (for instance) VRX 6.420 was silver, and the VRX 6.420EX was the chrome shadow finish version of it. I had one of those, and also a end of run limited edition 1.500, this came with all the applicable modules as standard, the balanced inputs (including balanced rca cables) and uprated power supply. They also had polished gold endplates instaad of the regular satin silver ones. Price was about 50% higher for the end of run ones.
> 
> Another difference between the regular and limited edition was that the regular had a blue audison logo that lit up in white on the wooden strip. While the limited ones had a gold audison logo that lit up in blue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chipping in. Now I believe the limited editions can be identified 
It seems they always come with the gold logo. At least when googling for previous limited edition sales ads all of them have the gold logo and are chrome shadow finish. I wrote in original thread that the limited edition was assumed to have different chrome finish than chrome shadow, but that is most likely false information and they are indeed chrome shadow finish. The gold logo is the visual difference.

The EX versions should be with modules included compared to non-EX.

VRX2.150EX + VRX2.250EX + VRX2.400EX = PC36, SM24, PRM3, HL12 modules pre-installed
VRX4.300EX + VRX6.420EX = PC36, SM24, PRM3 modules pre-installed
VRX1.500EX = PC36, SM24, PRM3, DSC1, HL24 modules pre-installed.

I believed that the Chrome shadow versions was always called CS - for example CS.2 for the last version of the VRX. Interesting part is if non-EX versions existed in Chrome shadow or if EX and CS was always part of the same package like you remember/experienced.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I had to jog my memory a bit for this, but I think I have it sorted now. If we divide it into 2 generations, before and after 2003 (when they changed from silver/wood to blue/aluminium, this was the different naming:

1.st generation was called EX for the chrome shadow finish. So a vrx1.500 was the silver version, and a vrx1.500ex was the chrome shadow version. And EX Limited for the end of run special edition with all modules. 

Then the second generation came, and the CS finish version of the amps were changed from EX to CS.2 (2.for 2nd generation). 

I had the 6.420EX at first, and when there was talk about the upcoming limited editions, I wanted to check the pricing on those, as I was planning to buy a 1.500 anyway. But somehow the distributor had sent me an amp instead of the price, so I had it probably before official release. Because the signed control sheet was date stamped 3 weeks AFTER I got it delivered  I think the official release was January 1st, 2003. Mine was delivered in late November 2002, and date stamped December 22nd, 2002. I think I have the certificate still. And a brochure for the 1st generation. We sold Audison back then. I think the distributor cut the ties with Audison shortly after, maybe 2004-ish.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, and the VRX 6.420 without internal crossovers was called the VRX 6 Direct. They made an own model since the crossovers in the regular 6.420 cannot be bypassed.


----------

